# TiltViewer Web Gallery



## lightroom-tutorial.de (Mar 28, 2008)

I have created the a Webgallery Exporter for the Artright TiltViewer.

You can download  TiltViewerVersion'3.zip from my german Lightroom site:

http://www.lightroom-tutorial.de/2''8-'3/lightroom-tiltviewer-web-galerie-zum-download-version-'2


Has someone of you an idea how to make a preview inside of Lightroom  possible for this gallery?


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a half-assed gallery slapped together on my hard disk, but haven't made a release of it. Tiltviewer is sort of a pain in the way it accepts options via Javascript in the index.html file, rather than taking them from the XML like other Airtight galleries. This is problematic because LR doesn't preview index.html files for Flash galleries, so none of the options set that way would be reflected in the LR preview.  I've had a handful of inquiries regarding a Tiltviewer gallery in the last few days, though -- I suppose people are finally discovering there's now a free version of the gallery available. If people are interested, I could try to brush my half-assed personal gallery up into a half-decent release.


----------



## lightroom-tutorial.de (Mar 28, 2008)

theturninggate said:


> I have a half-assed gallery slapped together on my hard disk, but haven't made a release of it. Tiltviewer is sort of a pain in the way it accepts options via Javascript in the index.html file, rather than taking them from the XML like other Airtight galleries. This is problematic because LR doesn't preview index.html files for Flash galleries, so none of the options set that way would be reflected in the LR preview.  I've had a handful of inquiries regarding a Tiltviewer gallery in the last few days, though -- I suppose people are finally discovering there's now a free version of the gallery available. If people are interested, I could try to brush my half-assed personal gallery up into a half-decent release.




Does your half ready TiltViewer gallery do a preview inside of Lightroom ?


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 28, 2008)

> Does your half ready TiltViewer gallery do a preview inside of Lightroom ?



Yes, but only on a Mac.

Here are two versions.

The XML version is built in proper LR Flash gallery fashion. It does not preview in either Mac or Windows versions of Lightroom. To preview, use the Preview In Browser button.

The LUA version is built improperly, as an HTML gallery that ropes the SWF file in as a resource. This version of the will preview on a Mac, but may or may not preview in Windows (probably will not). Also, it may or may not cause errors in Windows (in which case, there's just nothing to be done about it). Furthermore, the LUA version has a lot of extra controls in it -- the typical TTG header controls, etc. -- that don't do anything right now. This LUA version is the half-assed version I said was sitting on my hard disk (the XML version I just now put together to release here). I may or may not brush this up and make it nicer, but I'm pressed for time right now, so just spent an hour on the XML version and I'm kicking these out the door as is.

In both versions, options are limited. Users should crack open the index.html file to manually edit certain parameters. Both galleries do produce the gallery.xml file that references your images, though, which takes a lot of the tedium out of creating Tiltviewer galleries by hand.


----------



## lightroom-tutorial.de (Mar 28, 2008)

Matthew, thank you for all your work, very interesting and helpful for me.

My windows Lightroom doesn't show the preview in your LUA tiltviewer version.

I have spent more time as you in my tiltviewer gallery (download here)
and so it has got a little bit more options as yours like colors and padding ...


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice work. I'll have to kick this one around some more when I find the time.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 31, 2008)

The goofy thing about TiltViewer is that in order to see the image straight-up, you have to have your mouse cursor right in the middle of it.


----------



## ValentinB (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm quite new on the forum but I have a question about TiltViewer... I hope I can ask it... So I try... 
Do you have actually a new version with preview available ? 
How can I change the size of the frame ? 

Thx a lot for your help and for your amazing work !!!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jul 14, 2008)

The preview issue is based on how Explorer handles plugins. It simply doesn't load flash through lua galleries on PC. It previews fine on Mac because it's based on Safari.


----------



## ValentinB (Jul 14, 2008)

Thx for this answer Sean... But I work on a MacBookPro. I know I can have a preview on Safari. But the preview inside Lr doesn't work. 
Do you know how can I change the size of the frame ?


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 16, 2008)

There are two templates packaged here, one of which previews just fine on a Mac.


----------

